# Fasting. Why do it?



## Reformedfellow (Apr 22, 2012)

Why fast?


----------



## Rufus (Apr 22, 2012)

Fasting can drive you to God, it can make you realize something, you can do it to get something out of your life (at least I think so). I couldn't tell you the doctrinal basis on the topic. I can say from personnel experience I often feel better (in a physical/mental/spiritual sense but not in a Pharisaical sense) when I fast than when I eat.


----------



## Scott1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Fasting is one aspect of religious worship (see Westminster Confession Chapter XXI and the Scripture proofs).

While there is no ritual, one practical way is to fast with specific prayer requests/objectives, write them down. 

Drink water, but abstain from food for 2/3 of a day (e.g. fast until 5pm). Prayer regularly and meditate on the Word. This can be done even through a workday.



> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...





> Scripture Proofs
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


----------



## KMK (Apr 22, 2012)

Ames:

Book 2, Chapter 9: Prayer



> 72. Petition is twofold according to the object or thing which is asked. It is praying either for or against - either apprecation or deprecation.
> 
> 74. Deprecation is petition that evil things be removed. Intercession is connected with these (1 Tim 2:1) and is a special form of supplication occurring when the evil we desire to be removed lies in some injury done by men.
> 
> ...



Fasting is annexed to prayer as a help especially when we pray for the removal of some calamity.


----------



## baron (Apr 22, 2012)

Reformedfellow said:


> Why fast



Does not scripture say: Moreover when ye fast (Matt. 6:16). I always understood this as a command. Am I wrong?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Apr 22, 2012)

I accidentally found it was a good way to hit the floor with hypoglycema if you are a "fasting diabetic" and don't watch your sugar. Oooops.


----------



## sevenzedek (Apr 22, 2012)

I would not at all be surprised to know that Richard Baxter dealt with this topic in his Christian Directory. You could probably find it at digitalpuritan.com.


----------



## KMK (Apr 23, 2012)

Reformedfellow said:


> Ken, what is that you are quoting? I'm sorry, I don't know what "book 2" you are referring to.



The Marrow of Theology by William Ames

Amazon.com: The Marrow of Theology (9780801020384): William Ames, John Dykstra Eusden: Books


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 23, 2012)

The puritan-era divine Henry Scudder has an excellent section on fasting in _Christian Daily Walk_ -- recommendations for preparations, participation, etc. (BTW, this book is excellent as a general guide but could be deadly if taken in a legalistic sense.)

I fast for a very simple reason: I love God and want to be closer to Him. Sometimes I pray for a specific reason, such as the day we thought my husband's job might be on the line. But prayer and fellowship with God are the primary reasons seen in scripture. Among other things, the discipline has shown me my moment-to-moment dependence upon God, my true place as a sinner before God, and a better capability to distinguish between real needs and mere wants.

Generally, I try to make sure my families needs are prepared ahead of time, then excuse myself as much as possible from the daily life of the family. Saturdays are the most practical for this, and most often I will fast in preparation for the Lord's table on the following day. After making some ongoing changes to lower my exposure to triggers for migraine headaches, I am finally able to participate in this discipline again and am grateful.


----------

